
Comfortable with Uncomfortable - coreygarvey
https://podcast.coreygarvey.com/2020/05/11/comfortable-with-uncomfortable/
======
coreygarvey
I'm an American currently living in the UK. I've created a blog and podcast
about moving to a new place or career. Here's an essay I wrote about my
thoughts on being comfortable with the uncomfortable.

~~~
ochoseis
Any shot you recently listened to an episode on a podcast called The Portal?
[https://art19.com/shows/the-
portal/episodes/7d086129-e19d-4e...](https://art19.com/shows/the-
portal/episodes/7d086129-e19d-4e17-8a6b-2dcd741c5f50)

They touch on how being comfortable with being uncomfortable for long periods
of time is in some ways the essence of being a successful contrarian (rather
than doing things differently for the sake of it).

~~~
coreygarvey
Hey I haven't, although I'm definitely a fan of Eric's and his perspective on
being contrarian. Will check it out, thanks.

------
Zolomon
In the mindfulness community being comfortable with the uncomfortable is
called equanimity.

~~~
uoaei
Being as comfortable with the strange as with the familiar, if we want to get
pedantic with the semantics.

------
xueyongg
Personally, the common uncomfortable experience I encounter is related to
unfamiliar domains I have to deal with. As a client-facing software engineer,
numerous times I was quite nervous when I have to talk to clients. The fear of
not being able to speak clearly, or explain a technical concept well to a
stakeholder can seem rather embarrassing. One of the ways to deal with that
was to delve in deep into those new domains and train me to be equipped with
those communication skills. One such domain for me will be sales. Here's my
blog post that I've learnt about sales in my attempt to be comfortable with
the uncomfortable. Hope you readers find it useful! (:

[https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/post/2020-03-24-how-to-
improve-...](https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/post/2020-03-24-how-to-improve-as-a-
sales-rep)

~~~
coreygarvey
This is great, thanks for sharing. Acknowledging that you're uncomfortable in
those domains feels like the best first step to me. I struggle with this all
the time. I've worked on a number of software projects myself and have fallen
into the common trap of avoiding user feedback because it brings up domains
and ideas that I'm not very confident in. I need to be more at home being
wrong and admitting that what I've built could be better. Sometimes that
demands learning an entirely new space or technology, which should be welcomed
information but too often is ignored because it's uncomfortable.

------
MaxBarraclough
The site seems to be down.

~~~
ryanmjacobs
It was down for me a couple of minutes ago. Up now though.

